# Win 7 64 Bit und Split Second



## djsanny22 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute 

ich habe mir gästern mal wieder ein spiel gekauft und ich bin am verzweifeln 
es dreht sich um split second 
wenn ich die dvd einlege und das spiel starten will gehts nicht, es kommt kurz ein schwarzen bildschirm und dann wars das, 
ich dachte schon das es nicht meine auflösung unterstützt aber daran liegt es nicht ich hab alles geändert in alle größen aber ist immer noch das selbe, ich hab sogar mit die vom nachchbar heute geliehn weil der das game seit heut hat und an der cd liegts nicht, neu install hab ich auch schon hinermir, neuer treiber geladen und und und aber alles das selbe das game strartet einfach nicht ich glaub das mag mich nicht ^^ 

habt ihr eine lösung ? 

My system 
AMD Phenom II 940
ATI HD-R4870 
4 GB DDR2 
LG-DVD Brenne 
LG-DVD Laufwerk 
3,6 TB HDD SATAII 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## djsanny22 (25. Mai 2010)

Keiner ne idee? oder das selbe Problem?


----------



## Menthe (25. Mai 2010)

Hat sich das Spiel nur minimiert? Oder ist es "komplett" weg?


----------



## djsanny22 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich Starte das game von der CD oder von der .exe dann wird der monitor kurz schwarz und dann wars das dann gehts wieder zu


----------



## Menthe (25. Mai 2010)

Mhm, mal Kombatiblitätsmodus anmachen. Oder hast du evtl. 2 Bildschirme? Da zickt das bei mir auch öfter mal rum.

Hab n Tag gewartet und es ging wieder fehlerfrei. Wieso auch immer.


----------



## djsanny22 (25. Mai 2010)

2 Monitore hab ich, den hab ich auch schon ausgeschaltet aber da gings auch net -.- Kombli mod. hab ich auch schon gemacht bzw mal vista und xp probiert aber genau so wenig. irgend wie will das blöde game bei mir nicht


----------



## Menthe (25. Mai 2010)

Ja das Game ist schon ein wenig zickig das stimmt. Z.b. auch erst nach 10 maligem Online einloggen drin gewesen.

Kann dir eig. nur empfehlen PC neustarten und es dann nochmal versuchen, ne Lösung hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## djsanny22 (25. Mai 2010)

ok, werde ich mal machen ich melde mich wenn ich was hab


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2010)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> 2 Monitore hab ich, den hab ich auch schon ausgeschaltet aber da gings auch net -.- Kombli mod. hab ich auch schon gemacht bzw mal vista und xp probiert aber genau so wenig. irgend wie will das blöde game bei mir nicht



Ausgeschaltet oder richtig deaktiviert in den Settings von Windows?


----------



## djsanny22 (26. Mai 2010)

Ausgeschaltet, im ATI menü das nur 1 monitor die Anzeige erstellt ohne erweiterung


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2010)

installiert haste es wohl 
nee spass beiseite
wenn das spiel partout nicht starten will ,liegt es meist an dx9 oder daran das der code des spiels nicht mit 64bit läuft.ja das gibt es noch.
versuche mal mit einer testpartition win 7 32 drauf und installiere es mal.
dann wechselst du das OS (win 7 64) und startest die split sec.exe von der anderen partition,wenn diese dann startet,muss es an der installation des spiels  liegen.
nu  haste 2 möglichkeiten entweder du kopierst den kompletten ordner von der anderen partition,und ersetzt die daten von split sec (split sec von der 64bit windows).
Oder deinstallierst es machst einen reg reinigung (ccleaner,u.a.) und installierst mal dx9 komplett neu sowie das net frameworks und vc++ redist.
die version sollte auf der split sec dvd mit drin sein,meist unter den ordnernamen tools.
ich kenne die dvd nicht deswegen gehe ich mal von einen dx9 game aus.opengl wäre da mal ungewöhnlich.


----------



## djsanny22 (28. Mai 2010)

danke für den tipp da werde ich heute abend mal testen danke dir


----------



## Raz3r (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,

und funktioniert das Spiel jetzt?

Was du auch machen kannst, da die DVD ja erkannt wird kannste dir ja mal nen Image ziehen und dann vom virtuellen Laufwerk aus installieren. 

Währ jetzt mein Tipp.


----------



## djsanny22 (4. Juni 2010)

naja geht auch nicht hab jetzt schon im support geschrieben, das problem ist bekannt das ist schon mal gut das ich nicht der einzigste bin ^^. ich hab schon meine zweifel obs nicht am system liegt ob ich es mal neu installieren sollte weil Blur geht bei mir auch nicht, aber alle anderen game´s gehn irgend wie traurig


----------



## Galford (4. Juni 2010)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> naja geht auch nicht hab jetzt schon im support geschrieben,


 
Hast du vielleicht einen Link für das Support-Forum zu Split Second, oder eine e-Mail-Adresse? Ich finde leider nur die Telefonhotline (1,75 Euro pro Minute!) oder irgendwelche Support-FAQs die mir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ja, eigentlich sollte es leicht sein sich das zu ergoogeln, aber ich finde wirklich nur Mist.


----------



## djsanny22 (9. Juni 2010)

hi ich hab da mal hingeschrieben und auch eine antwort bekommen hilfe@disney.de aber probiert hab ich es noch nicht, hatte die zeit noch nicht dazu


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2010)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> hi ich hab da mal hingeschrieben und auch eine antwort bekommen hilfe@disney.de aber probiert hab ich es noch nicht, hatte die zeit noch nicht dazu


 
Okay, Danke!


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

Bei mir läuft Split Second ohne probleme, hab alerdings nicht von Cd installiert. Du könntest auch mal versuchen, ein Iso-Abbild davon zu machen und davon zu installieren.


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe es ist okay, wenn ich hier mal zwei Frage von meiner Seite mit reinstelle.

1. Weiß jemand, wie man die 30 FPS Grenze bei Split Second abschaltet, da ich zwar laut Fraps immer die 30FPS habe, mir das Spiel trotzdem in manchen Situationen ruckelig erscheint?

2. Weiß jemand, wie man bei Split Second Kantenglättung erzwingen kann, da die Einstellungen vom CCC nicht vom Spie übernommen werden?


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2010)

Kantenglättung wird mit dem Modus sehr hoch dazugeschaltet und die 30fps kann man nicht abschalten, das haben die so programmiert. Wenn die das nicht mit nem Patch wegmachen, kann man das eigentlich vergessen.


----------

